# Wolf or Coyote??



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hog hunting in the morning so came and checked cameras this eve. Got this pic and have never seen one like this....if that's a coyote, it's the biggest one I've ever seen, and twice as big as the normal ones I see out here. This is E Tx, Hardin county.....is this a wolf??


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I posted this pic on the Texas Boys Outdoors Facebook page and there are alot of comments with people thinking its a type of wolf, or half breed


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like a "Coywolf". I saw a special on them a week or so ago, half wolf half coyote. They started up in Canada awhile back if I remember correctly they were noticed about 10-15 years ago. That pic looks just like one of them.

Cool pic also.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

A yote has much thinner legs. Interesting no doubt!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Yote carrying pups.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

I think it's too thick and heavy bodied to be a Coyote.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yote carrying pups.


Most prob or belly full of wabbit.....WW


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Coyotes usually breed in January and February, so it could be pregnant and starting to swell. Hard to tell size without a reference, but could also have some wolf or dog genetics in the mix.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

So, the real question...if it steps out this morning, do I shoot or not?


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

That's up to you. I would probably shoot it because it is legal and likely takes down a few deer.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Coyote


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

Yote in winter coat. Even if it has breed this month it wouldn't be showing any bulge yet.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Im thinking big Yote with winter coat


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

*To be on the safe side*

Just say, "It's coming right for us" before you shoot and you'll CYA


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mr. Saltwater said:


> That's up to you. I would probably shoot it because it is legal and likely takes down a few deer.


X2! I would shoot her just because she's probly done something wrong at one time or another and deserves to die!


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

I saw one similar, near Montgomery a couple of weeks ago. I think it is a dog cross?


----------



## nsea (Feb 25, 2013)

I saw one that size yesterday at dusk in Memorial park. I doubt the bird watchers and dog walkers realize they are being watched by something that big.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Wett'n my Hooks said:


> I think it is a dog cross?


^^^^^ Coyote/Sheperd cross would be my guess. Looks like a killing machine to me...if it has the skill base like a Yote.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yote carrying pups.


Yep


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Yote carrying pups.


Yeppers


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Depends ... did you take her picture in Montana ... ?


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

I have seen some type of wolves (Gray / Timber wolf) in East Texas area before on our family land. They are definitely not coyotes. They are still around, just not as populated as they once were.

http://wildworldofwolves.tripod.com/id37.htm


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

axsbilly said:


> I have seen some type of wolves (Gray / Timber wolf) in East Texas area before on our family land. They are definitely not coyotes. They are still around, just not as populated as they once were.
> 
> http://wildworldofwolves.tripod.com/id37.htm


lol. Well after reading this it says there is no known packs still living in Texas.

But who knows. I know I have seen one or some mix breed of one in East Texas several times in the last 10-15 years. So there could very well be some still around.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is a comparison to a red wolf. Middle one is a red wolf. Last one is a coyote. I would say that its a coyote comparing the coloration from your pic. The tail on the Red wolf has a lot more black also. The white patches on the yotes belly and throat are consistent..Ya never know though. Appears to be well fed and healthy. TP&W just put a sign up on our lease last year warning about potential black bears.....Guy on the lease swears he saw a wolf last year. This is in Sour Lake


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*?*

1) Your sighting
2) Coyote
3) Grey Wolf
4) Timber wolf
5) Red wolf
6) Grey wolf

After searching it could be some type of mix breed coyote,red wolf,timber wolf, grey wolf. lol who knows..


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Roy call this guy. He can get it figured out. :rotfl:


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

There are no Wolves in east Texas.


----------



## Mo City Rick (Sep 3, 2008)

Prime winter coat on that coyote! If you shoot it you could have you a coat like "Broadway Joe" Namath!


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

That is a common Coyote


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

A male and female I took this week, do not think it is a pregnant female. I have taken 73 so far this year in east texas, non like that. If anything a big male.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Since his eyes are glowing, he is possibly a werewolf?


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Body is too thick and stands too tall. Wolf indeed.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

007?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like a big bad Wolf.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Coyote for sure.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> Roy call this guy. He can get it figured out. :rotfl:


Or this guy.


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

just make sure you use some Winchester Silver Tips just in case -- took a lot of 45 and 50 # coyote/dog crosses (confirmed by skull analysis by vets at A&M) in Caney Creek / Sargent area back in 74 and saw the last two red wolves of Brazoria county then, the female got hit by a car and the male just disappeared - was keeping track for Bureau of Sport Fisheries and Wildlife. Back then they said the Red Wolf was limited to Liberty, Chamber and Orange County.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Or this guy.
> 
> View attachment 1116074


Man, you went old school on em! Beastmaster!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

wampuscat said:


> A male and female I took this week, do not think it is a pregnant female. I have taken 73 so far this year in east texas, non like that. If anything a big male.


Then he has some big swollen teats! LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

DistributionGray wolves were once found throughout North America. Historically, gray wolves were found over the western 2/3 of the state. Today, none remain in Texas. Its status in Mexico is unknown, and it may be extirpated (no longer exists in Mexico).http://www.nsrl.ttu.edu/tmot1/canirufu.htm

It appears that in Texas, red wolves are now extinct.

It is doubtful red wolves can be re-introduced in Texas because of human population pressures where they formerly occurred.

Big yote.

TH


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Coyote/dog hybrids are more common than most realize. This one was caught in Milam County. Rancher said he saw it running with a pack of "wolves".


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Contrary to what one may read and believe, there are still wolves in East Texas. I have seen one confirmed kill of a red wolf near Lake Conroe 9 years ago and one gray wolf in the same area. Rare, but they are about and elusive.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Look at post 25 by axsbilly original pic. And timber wolf pic. Ears like a yote, head and body of TW.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Please don't let wine6978 see this thread


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

wampuscat said:


> A male and female I took this week, do not think it is a pregnant female. I have taken 73 so far this year in east texas, non like that. If anything a big male.


snares?


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Spooley said:


> Contrary to what one may read and believe, there are still wolves in East Texas. I have seen one confirmed kill of a red wolf near Lake Conroe 9 years ago and one gray wolf in the same area. Rare, but they are about and elusive.


I live in Dobbin outside of Montgomery TX, one morning I was taking out the trash and a grey wolf popped out of the woods 30 yards from me. I stopped and froze and so did it, we stared at each other for almost a minute. It took of for about another 20 yards and turned and stared at me some more, and them bolted across a field. My neighbor has a pond behind my place. I had seen tracks and they were not coyote tracks. There are a lot of coyotes around our place. I found 2 ducks that had been eaten in the marsh next to the lake with tracks around them. This happened about 7 years ago. My son told me he saw one back in the woods about a year before I saw the one that morning. I thought he had seen a coyote, till I saw the wolf for myself. They are around.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

There are definitely wolves and hybrids in Texas. Having said that, it looks like a coyote with a too many cravings for bon bons to me. Fat yote


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Funniest comment I've gotten so far, was on the bow hunter site..."Roy, by chance right before this pic did you possibly have any roadrunner pics?" 
That's a good one!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

There has not been a verified wolf kill in Texas in many decades. There are just like bigfoot, imaginary creatures.

If they exist, produce one. You wont.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Pregnant healthy coyote. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squid94 (Nov 15, 2010)

That's Rougarou!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Had someone say its a German Sheperd!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

what about this one? lol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Here is a 40 pound coyote. Looks like the one in he picture.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Category5 said:


> snares?


Look like foot traps by looking at their legs


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

yup, that makes more sense. Those are healthy looking, well fed dogs.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I shopped the photo a little to help with discussion. Saw this on your facebook and at first glance I thought "Wolf!"... But by judging the height of surrounding vegetation, she shure isn't very tall. Makes me think prego yote!


----------



## T-Roy (Oct 4, 2004)

I vote a PT. (Potential Target!)


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll never forget the morning I had this one running at me in a ground blind, we ended up talking things out but it was shaky there for a few minutes.


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

WOLF


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Category5 said:


> I'll never forget the morning I had this one running at me in a ground blind, we ended up talking things out but it was shaky there for a few minutes.


Yeah, he looks like the kind of animal that would sit and talk things out!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

most definately a wolf...
scared the daylights outta my inlaws :wink:
they all swore they were gonna get et after dark....
probably caught on a game cam just before scavaging a black panther kill...black panthers are even more fearsome 
the wolves usually dig up the deer the cats cover up...dangerous, they say... 
that's if Big Thicket/East Texas wooly man don't get there first...
he holds trump card and anyone there will tell ya.
all that country on the east side of the Colorado River is some dangerous territory.....'specially across the Trinty.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^ Yep.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

axsbilly said:


> I have seen some type of wolves (Gray / Timber wolf) in East Texas area before on our family land. They are definitely not coyotes. They are still around, just not as populated as they once were.
> 
> http://wildworldofwolves.tripod.com/id37.htm


NO YOU HAVEN'T numbnutz ... !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Wolves and black panthers do not exist in Texas.


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

Might be one of those cross breeds. Red wolf and coyote. Red wolves were in east texas but I think they are all gone and all that is left is a few that cross bred with coyotes. We used to see them on our lease in east texas (tyler county). They left prints as wide as your foot.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

For a definitive answer follow this link
http://www.nsrl.ttu.edu/tmot1/canirufu.htm

The reason I know this is I live near the Anahuac National Wildlife Refuge and back when I was a kid they had signs there describing the sightings. I was born in 63.

Anyway no Thunder Dogs in Texas. I think the bigfoot guys might have come to Texas and found a couple of true Skunk Apes.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Jock Ewing said:


> Wolves and black panthers do not exist in Texas.


BS I have seen a black panther, OR one large arse black house cat with about a four foot tail.:texasflag


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

We shot a 65 lb coyote at our deer lease in Crockett and it was similar to the size of this but without the swollen stomach....I believe the last official wolf found it tx was in the 1800s as they were all shot, I believe one would have been found in the last 100 years and confirmed by tpwd with as many people as there are in TX.


----------



## JPO (Oct 15, 2005)

I showed this pic to Chester Moore of Texas Fish and Game (who proved red wolf were in texas) and he said it's the best lookin coyote he's ever seen!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yote or coy-dog, look at the ears and tail vs the red wolf


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

JPO said:


> I showed this pic to Chester Moore of Texas Fish and Game (who proved red wolf were in texas) and he said it's the best lookin coyote he's ever seen!


Ha...cool! I'm gonna be hunting this wknd so if I see him I'm gonna try and get a real close up look....and put him on my wall!


----------



## ACC (Apr 27, 2013)

*Red Wolves in Hardin County*

I have no idea whether that is a coyote or a red wolf, but since you said the pic was taken in Hardin County, I thought that I would pass along the following information. In the 70's I hunted on Kirby Lumber Co. land which astraddle the Hardin and Liberty County Line. There were numerous official looking posters on the place advising that red wolves were present and that they were an endangered species.


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Looks like..........It needs to be shot.....That thing eats lots of native wild game.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

my dad used to shoot wolves outside of marble falls growing up, the ate a few of our horses.. my wife and i saw one recently outside of austin on our property, not a coyote unless they are getting over a 100 pounds these days??...


----------



## TexasCub (Jun 11, 2011)

One fat yote!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I remember years ago,red wolves were either stocked or sighted at Austwell.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

ACC said:


> I have no idea whether that is a coyote or a red wolf, but since you said the pic was taken in Hardin County, I thought that I would pass along the following information. In the 70's I hunted on Kirby Lumber Co. land which astraddle the Hardin and Liberty County Line. There were numerous official looking posters on the place advising that red wolves were present and that they were an endangered species.


Cool, hunted with my youngest yesterday and we saw 2 yotes but couldn't get a shot on one. Had some fun though!


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> BS I have seen a black panther, OR one large arse black house cat with about a four foot tail.:texasflag


Me too! South of Ozona.


----------



## FishingallthetimeinmyJB (Feb 24, 2014)

It looks like a half breed. I heard a coyote sounding like a wolf.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

FishingallthetimeinmyJB said:


> It looks like a half breed. I heard a coyote sounding like a wolf.


Cool...and welcome to 2Cool!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

TIMBOv2 said:


> BS I have seen a black panther, OR one large arse black house cat with about a four foot tail.:texasflag


I've seen lots of black panthers, mostly inside loop 610 in Houston, but other places as well. Really scary.


----------



## reedkj (May 4, 2009)

Really good information here....

http://www.chattanooganaturecenter.org/www/docs/133.251/


----------



## Two 10's (Apr 1, 2008)

bigfishtx said:


> There has not been a verified wolf kill in Texas in many decades. There are just like bigfoot, imaginary creatures.
> 
> If they exist, produce one. You wont.


Didn't some guy in San Antonio just kill bigfoot when he came in to eat a slab of ribs from Walmart nailed to a post and isn't he haveing a showing of him in Houston in a week or two. I think I saw it on the news night before last.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

Two 10's said:


> Didn't some guy in San Antonio just kill bigfoot when he came in to eat a slab of ribs from Walmart nailed to a post and isn't he haveing a showing of him in Houston in a week or two. I think I saw it on the news night before last.


Yes you are correct! I saw the video his buddy took when he was shooting it. The guy put a heart shot on the skunk ape and it cut a big flop and got its head hung in the fork of the tree it was standing by. Lots of convulsions etc... it was a heinous seen for sure. Search on the net and you will find it.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

TIMBOv2 said:


> BS I have seen a black panther, OR one large arse black house cat with about a four foot tail.:texasflag


That black panther must have been a Jagarunda...(sp?) they are very dark grey in color and almost looks like a panther could have been mistaken for a panther.As far as the howls go large male coyotes will have a deep howl like a wolf and the younger ones and females will have a higher pitch. No wolves were introduced in Austwell 
(that I heard of) as I grew up there and have a uncle who is a retired game warden there and another uncle who was a biologist on the Refuge for 30 years and never heard of wolves in the area either I hunt coyotes like most hunt for trophy deer and have not seen or heard of any wolves in south Texas area or Texas period.


----------



## sparrish8 (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes jaguarundi, most people do not know what they are but we're found from corpus up past houston mostly in the 80s and 90s. I have done a lot of research on the "black panther" and most biologists believe Iit's more likely for a Jaguar from south America to be here than the never confirmed black panther.

Anyone who says wolves are in Texas has no proof, Iit's more likely a coyote crossed with a large dog.


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

sparrish8 said:


> Yes jaguarundi, most people do not know what they are but we're found from corpus up past houston mostly in the 80s and 90s. I have done a lot of research on the "black panther" and most biologists believe Iit's more likely for a Jaguar from south America to be here than the never confirmed black panther.
> 
> Anyone who says wolves are in Texas has no proof, Iit's more likely a coyote crossed with a large dog.


I saw a Jagarunda (sp?) about 19 years ago in George West and it looked like a tiny panther I almost pulled the trigger on it but decided not to and im glad because they are 
endangered here. I have seen and shot some coyotes that were as big as a wolf but I didn't have them mounted because of mange.


----------

